# Pico kit 2ml



## Taytay (19/5/17)

Anyone have stock and running any specials on this at the moment? Looking at maybe getting one for a friend


----------



## Andre (19/5/17)

Many variants available here at great prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/17)

We have some of the 2ml kits here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/iStick-Pico-kit-Melo-3-mini
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-pico-kit-bronze-2ml

The 2ml Resin kits here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-resin-pico-kit-2ml

and 4ml kits in Stainless Steel 
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/iStick-Pico-kit-Melo-3-4ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (19/5/17)

Vape cartel has and on sale too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (22/5/17)

Our Pico 2ml silver is R745.00 excluding battery.


----------

